# Old Wire nuts



## Wirenuting

480sparky said:


> During a punchlist for an home sale closing inspection today, I needed to button up some open 8b boxes in the attic. I had to replace them with 4s boxes, and found these 'wire nuts' connecting the conductors together.
> 
> I kept them, brought them home and cleaned 'em up.


That's different. Are they older then the ceramic wire nuts?


----------



## 480sparky

Wirenuting said:


> That's different. Are they older then the ceramic wire nuts?



Dunno. These were just wrapped with tape.


----------



## Wirenuting

480sparky said:


> Dunno. These were just wrapped with tape.


Were they wrapped in friction tape or vinyl.?


----------



## BuzzKill

'bout to ask if they were wrapped in tape..what type? that old sh*t you find in houses from the 40's, kinda cloth/rubber?


----------



## BuzzKill

they're so clean! how did they get twisted on the wire while not getting dinged up?


----------



## 480sparky

Plain ol' plastic tape. I'm sure they originally had friction tape, but somewhere along the line someone took the cover off the box, pulled the connections up, and tapped in with NM. It was still sticky & nasty. I soaked them in a solvent for a couple hours before taking the pix.


----------



## 480sparky

BuzzKill said:


> they're so clean! how did they get twisted on the wire while not getting dinged up?



Same way they didn't get dinged up with I used my near-new Knipex's when taking 'em off.... they're spring steel.

I also think some were made where, at the top of the spring, the steel extended out so you can 'spin' it witn your finger while holding the wires with your other hand. Once tightened, it gets cut off.


----------



## Wirenuting

It's a nice find.


----------



## BuzzKill

480sparky said:


> I also think some were made where, at the top of the spring, the steel extended out so you can 'spin' it witn your finger while holding the wires with your other hand. Once tightened, it gets cut off.


I trust your Google Wisdom to find as such, eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill

Yeah looks like they were trimmed in the field..


----------



## HARRY304E

480sparky said:


> During a punchlist for an home sale closing inspection today, I needed to button up some open 8b boxes in the attic. I had to replace them with 4s boxes, and found these 'wire nuts' connecting the conductors together.
> 
> I kept them, brought them home and cleaned 'em up.


 Ken that looks like # 10 wire coiled up is that really that big or is it smaller?


----------



## dowmace

I have a book that shows how to use those, they came with a little wire handle sticking off the top there that ran out sideways so you had leverage to screw them on the handle would break off when the wirenut was tight and you taped over them. We've come a long way.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

HARRY304E said:


> Ken that looks like # 10 wire coiled up is that really that big or is it smaller?


 

No, Harry. He used a really big fake penny to confuse us


----------



## 480sparky

HARRY304E said:


> Ken that looks like # 10 wire coiled up is that really that big or is it smaller?



Well, gee, there's a penny there for scale...........


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, Harry. He used a really big fake penny to confuse us





480sparky said:


> Well, gee, there's a penny there for scale...........


Ok..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, Harry. He used a really big fake penny to confuse us


I just spit up my beer reading that! :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

​


----------



## HARRY304E

BuzzKill said:


> I just spit up my beer reading that! :laughing:


 I hope it did not come out of your nose..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

480sparky said:


>


 Ken has the best computer..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

HARRY304E said:


> Ken has the best computer..:laughing:



And I'm not afraid to use it! :no:


----------



## knowshorts

Nice find. My grandpa told me about those. They did have a tab on them. The guys loved them because they didn't have to wear the solder packs anymore.


----------



## Juan B. McKillwhitey

I invented those in 1840 when I was stringing telegraph line through the Territory of Iowa.


----------



## NickTaylor

Thanks for sharing.
This is so informative for beginner. I really share it with my friends.


----------



## Malaking_TT

Looks like the inside of a red wirenut that's missing the plastic part.


----------



## 480sparky

Malaking_TT said:


> Looks like the inside of a red wirenut that's missing the plastic part.



The spring is how wire nuts got started. You installed the spring, then wrapped it with tape.


----------



## bereawouldworker

maybe it's no big find, but perhaps a melted off wirenut that someone just taped up. lol. i've seen that before.


----------



## 480sparky

bereawouldworker said:


> maybe it's no big find, but perhaps a melted off wirenut that someone just taped up. lol. i've seen that before.


Then the solder would have melted as well.:whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting

480sparky said:


> Then the solder would have melted as well.:whistling2:


Solder? 
Did I hear solder pot? 
Need to borrow my solder pot?

Wait a second.. 
Only a young hack would use solder and a spring nut. 
Darn kids and those new fangle nuts. Going to put us all out work.


----------



## 480sparky

Wirenuting said:


> Solder?
> Did I hear solder pot?
> Need to borrow my solder pot?



Not any more. :no:


----------



## jmellc

Malaking_TT said:


> Looks like the inside of a red wirenut that's missing the plastic part.


That's what I thought. I've seen people lose the shell while tightening, then just wrap with tape. That's why I quit using red B2 wirenuts. they used to be some of the best. They are mostly junk now. They come apart or crack easily. I buy 3M mostly, with or without yellow skirt.

I never knew about these. We learn something every day.


----------

